# Sci-fi quiz



## TheEvil1 (Jan 31, 2004)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]Hi, Can any of you sci-fi fans help me with this quiz? (it ends tonight)

[url]www.cinevision.be[/url]
click on -> On line filmquiz

I think 
1 = AI
3 = Starship Troopers
10 = The Time Machine
11 = X-men

... help... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



[/font]


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 1, 2004)

Well, I went to help you but it has already ended.  Sorry!  If you are going to do the western ones I could probably help you with that one, if you like.


----------



## TheEvil1 (Feb 8, 2004)

*War zone - quiz*

Sorry just saw your reply.
The western quiz is done but now it changed to a 'war zone' quiz.

Can you help me with this one?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 8, 2004)

I'd love to help but war movies aren't my favorite so I don't see too many of them.  None of these look familiar.  However, there is one that has Gene Hackman in it - if that helps any.


----------

